# Layout of the day 8-04-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I know you were probably hoping for more pics posted from the train tours, well I have alot more and I'll post them through my website in a couple of days. Today has been a very busy day and tomorrow is packing day and I'm leaving for Vancouver, Canada. So, please be patient and I will post a link to my website to view all the layouts, but in the meantime here are two pictures I took of Mt. Rainier (14,441 ft.) on Thursday morning, enjoy!



















Thanks for your patience, 
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks nice and cool........Enjoy your trip Rick..


----------

